# Error llvm80



## Reken (May 7, 2020)

Please help me

System: FreeBSD 11.3 Release (64bit)
File system: ZFS

I install SAMBA411 but I get an error


```
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_800/final 356365) (based on LLVM 8.0.0)
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.3
Thread model: posix
InstalledDir: /usr/bin
c++: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
c++: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/PassBuilder-98b657.cpp
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/PassBuilder-98b657.sh
c++: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

Post the whole error, not just the last bit.


----------



## Reken (May 8, 2020)

Problem solved
Installation was successful ...


----------



## trev (May 9, 2020)

What was the problem? Your solution may help someone else.


----------



## acheron (May 9, 2020)

```
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
```
This clang crash usually means not enough RAM or slow swap.


----------



## Reken (May 9, 2020)

I did the following: 
PYTHON_VERSION=python3.7 #(in /etc/make.conf)

cd /usr/ports/..../llvm80
make clean
make install clean #(Installation was successful)

P.S. 
RAM FreeBSD=1GB...


----------

